# Frage zu Aufgabe "Kaffeeautomat"



## julia_76 (11. Okt 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin dabei einen Kaffeeautomaten zu programmieren. In der Aufgabenstellung ist gefortert die ml Tassengröße über ein enum und einem getter abzufragen. Wie muss ich hier den getter aufbauen?


```
double coffee = CoffeeMachine.getCoffee(MugType.klein);
				System.out.format("Coffee[ml]: %fn", coffee);
```



```
public static double getCoffee(String mug) {
	
	MugType.values();
	
	return mugResult;	
}


public enum MugType {

klein (100), 
mittel (150), 
groß (200);

private int MugType;

private MugType (int value)
{
	this.MugType = value;
}

public int getMugType() {
	return MugType;
	}

  }
```

Beim Aufruf der Tasse klein, soll der Wert 100 zurückgeliefert werden.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand erklären kann, was ich hier falsch mache.

Gruß


----------



## Gucky (11. Okt 2014)

Du übergibst zum Beispiel einer Methode, die einen String erwartet einen Enum.
Grundlagen wären hier noch mal gut. 

Woher sollen wir wissen, was du falsch machst, wenn wir nicht wissen, was falsches passiert? Was passiert stattdessen, welche Fehlermeldungen/Exceptions bekommst du etc.?


----------

